# Inline garden hose fertilizer "eductor"?



## NightShiftNinja (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey guys maybe someone can help me with what I'm looking for, while not strictly for lawn care, (think more for the wife's garden)
I have an impact sprinkler attached to the fence post and set up to be able to quickly and easily water the wifes garden. Does anyone know of a product that would be the equivalent of a "hose end sprayer" that I would be able to attach to the inlet of the sprinkler? Hopefully what I'm asking for makes sense.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You're in luck! @TommyTester has been doing some siphon mixer testing:

TEST: HOZON Siphon Mixer - Venturi Siphon - Fertigation
TEST: Dramm 22625 Syphonject Venturi Siphon Mixer
GROW MORE - Venturi Siphon Mixer device demo
MYSTERIOUS PROBLEM - Venturi Siphon Fertigation setup
Testing a Venturi Siphon Fertilizer Injector for hoses​
Here is a link to his YouTube channel.

Thanks TommyTester! :thumbsup:


----------



## NightShiftNinja (Jun 15, 2019)

Ware said:


> You're in luck! @TommyTester has been doing some siphon mixer testing:
> 
> TEST: HOZON Siphon Mixer - Venturi Siphon - Fertigation
> TEST: Dramm 22625 Syphonject Venturi Siphon Mixer
> ...


Thanks for the links.... I'll have a look through them


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I've tested a bunch of the Venturi Siphon type devices (no tank) but none seem to work with a normal sprinkler, like an impact sprinkler, due to too much back-pressure caused by the sprinkler and hose.

The tankless Venturi siphon types work OK with watering "wands" or with drip system due to the far lower back pressure in those cases. I've been using the Hozon Venturi siphon unit with a watering wand to water/fertilizer our small veggie garden. It works well enough.

One unit that "they say" works with hose-end sprinklers is from EZ Flo, and in particular the EZ Flo 2020 HB. I've not seen any evidence showing that these are limited to only low back-flow applications like wands or drip systems. They sell EZ Flo versions that work with a garden hose as well as "main line" versions meant to be used with underground irrigation systems. They appear to both use the same fertilizer injection technology (many patents).

The best deal on the 2020 is $69 (currently) w/free shipping and no tax at Drip Depot. The 3/4 gallon version is only $54 currently. My goal is to use it with a traveling sprinkler that covers 5000 sq. ft., to both water and fertilize the lawn uniformly. I'd fertilized at a reduced rate and do it more regularly. This idea can also be used to apply other things. I like that these come with in-line valves that lets you isolate the unit so that you can water without it as well as be able to refill it while still running the sprinkler(s).

The EZ Flo HB (Hose Bib) versions systems are designed to operate unpressurized, meaning the water source shut off needs to be BEFORE the unit, not after it. Do not use a hand nozzle with a shut-off or trigger as this forces the tank to experience the full source pressure for possibly a long period of time causing them to leak and possibly fail. A watering timer would also have to go before the unit. The in-ground "main-line" EZ Flo versions use tougher tanks than can be left pressurized by the line.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@NightShiftNinja The 2020. I'd be a little more precise about the concentrate and mixing ratio than he's using as it's important not to over fertilize. This would take some initial testing/calibration, something I will cover in my video on the 2020 once I get the unit.

Do you know how many gallons your wife uses per watering session with your garden? If not, it is a good thing to measure. Just read the water meter before and after a typical session. This can help establish the needed mixing ratio.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FbeXJNmfQI[/media]

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urDvgojwF0A[/media]


----------



## NightShiftNinja (Jun 15, 2019)

thanks for the info @TommyTester unfortunately i do not know how much water the garden uses and have no easy way to check it. we have a well and the hose get hooked up to the "hydrant" next to the well... right now, the water gets turned on and then turned off when one of us remembers to turn it off. I have looked at some of the garden hose sprinkler timers and am thinking of burying a line to the garden to save me stringing out the garden hose every time she wants the garden watered...

another issue that i have that you mentioned in one of your other videos is that my water pressure varies. i have a pressure tank setup which allows the pump to not need to run continuously, so my water pressure regularly varies between 40-60psi,


----------

